# Stan SX2 release review



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

Here are my thoughts about the latest Copper John - Stanislawski release: the *SuperX2*.
Mine is 3 finger, medium size.


Well, after 2000 shots approx. with my bow and some hundreds with my adjusting/training device I haven't had any problems with it (I had a pair of SuperX, both lasted between 2000-3000 shots only).

*Things fixed*
- Easy to cock, like a Carter.
- No more slack pins, there are quality screws.
- No loud shock when it fires, it's as "silent" as a Carter, and the feeling in my hand when it fires is smoother than my Carter Cuz+. I really like my Cuz+, best Carter in my hand after trying Target series, Insatiables, Chocolates, the Two Special... but the SX2 is just extraordinary.
- The lock screws seem deeper, better for long life.


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

*New things*
-The internal mechanism is totally new, although the adjustability range is very close to its predecessor. You can set it stiffer than any Carter with 135# spring.
- The case is improved, great finish, there are some little details that do the SX2 even better and more comfortable for me than the original SuperX. The direct contact zones of the SuperX with the fingers were flat like a Carter Atension. The new SX2 has a rounded finish, the result is a better and more consistent fit.
- There is a little more range adjustment (angle) for the thumb lever.
- The hook design is rounded like the Micro III or MagMicro one. I like the balanced movement of the hook, really smart, its natural position in the anchor is opened. The result is the cleanest string/loop release action I've seen on a thumb triggered release.
- The two-colours look with big engraved STAN logos is cool!


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

*Things that would be fine to be improved (I)*
- I'd like to have a thumb lever without the useless space marked in the follow pic (the barrel is fully screwed). It would be great for small/medium hands, and the range adjustment would be even better. I have medium size hands, and this would improve my consistency and accuracy for sure.


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

*Things that would be fine to be improved (II)*
- The cases don't assemble completely, see the pic below, but it's a minor thing, although it's a little more evident in a 4 finger SX2 that I saw.


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

*Things that would be fine to be improved (III)*
- Please publish the spring specs, adjustment range and limits, maintenance tips... My SX2 came with some kind of internal lubricant. The adjustment info would be interesting, I think it's slightly different, cos I tried a very hard setup with enough travel (1/4 turn from no engage, as the old SuperX instructions said), and just after the shot I felt the trigger coming back, jumping to its position, moving my thumb finger only a bit, but with strength, and sometimes it seemed to happen just before the shot, not a good feeling, but playing with the tension/travel settings I've found my sweet spot (hard trigger, no travel, without any trigger movement after the shot), but I think to find it was easier with the original SuperX.


*Finally...*
In short, the thing is just amazing. Stan guys worked hard in the development of the first SuperX release, and have also worked a lot to improve that incredible release, fixing most problems and issues, maybe all of them, and the result is the SX2. Now, the only thing that it must prove is to be as durable and reliable like other brands.

This is a winner design, f.e. (SuperX or SX2): FITA indoor WC 2007, CM - gold medal; FITA outdoor WC 2007, CM - 1st position in the qualification round; FITA Spanish national outdoor 2007, CW - gold medal. If you like triggered releases, the new SX2 is a must have IMO.

*My experience*
And talking about my personal experience, after only 3 weeks training with it (only 635 shots, I like to train with different releases) I won my 7th FITA indoor tournament in a row with the same score of the 6th one I shot with my Cuz+. One week later I won the 8th one with a better score. One week later I tied my best training score with my SX2, and the same week I shot a nice 586 in my first international Nimes indoor tournament. Here I am with Doug 

Finally, two weeks after Nimes (past weekend), I shot the spanish national indoor championship (FITA): 585 (2nd place), bronze medal after elimination rounds, gold medal in the teams event for Madrid, and a place in the national team for the next European indoor championship. I think I could have done the same with another release of my little collection, maybe, but the SX2 just works fine! :thumbs_up


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Good review*

I tried the release and have enjoyed shooting it.
DB


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Great REVIEW....

and congrats on the great shooting :clap:


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

The SX-2 is by far my favorite thumb release I have tried. Great post!


----------



## rustyfence (Aug 3, 2006)

I like the feel of the SX1, better than the SX2. I mean the feel of the case in my hand. I think the SX2 is crisper, and mechanically a better release. Great review. By the way, my 4 finger SX2 does not have that gap in the case that yours does.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Too bad they couldnt make it so it hooks up like the carter Chocolate releases then it would be the perfect release IMO....


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks for the comments and greetings 

Yes, the Chocolate "one-movement" action is great and handy, but I prefer that "floating" hook on the SX2, just my personal taste.

I talked with Al **** about the thumb lever, and he kindly offered me a new one, it's on the way. Great customer service, as usual :thumbs_up


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

MY release is working great very smooth crisp release


----------



## Troy_Thailand (Mar 3, 2006)

Here is my Stan after 1,500 shots. luckily th hasp pin has came out after tournament just finished. The hasp pin start moving after 500 shots. I have sent email to [email protected]. But I didn't get anything back. I don't want to drop an epoxy on it. 









Do you have any suggestion?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Troy_Thailand said:


> Here is my Stan after 1,500 shots. luckily th hasp pin has came out after tournament just finished. The hasp pin start moving after 500 shots. I have sent email to [email protected]. But I didn't get anything back. I don't want to drop an epoxy on it.
> 
> Do you have any suggestion?


Send them another one...or try going through their website...or calling. I know you are out of the country...but I think I 5 min phone call may be worth it :wink:

http://www.ishootastan.com/index.php?option=com_contact&Itemid=3

Or contact Insolent Minx on here by PM...that is Mr. Copper John/STAN himself :wink:


----------



## insolent minx (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Troy Thailand,
We got your email and I believe the guys did try to respond but there was an error with the email system on one of the ends. As with all of our products, we stand behind that release and will correct your problem as soon as possible. Drop me a PM with your contact info and I will correspond with you personally on this issue.

Eric Springer
owner of Copper John / Stanislawski

P.S. thanks for the heads up DB!


----------



## insolent minx (Feb 7, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Send them another one...or try going through their website...or calling. I know you are out of the country...but I think I 5 min phone call may be worth it :wink:
> 
> http://www.ishootastan.com/index.php?option=com_contact&Itemid=3
> 
> Or contact Insolent Minx on here by PM...that is Mr. Copper John/STAN himself :wink:


 Why aren't you in Nevada!?!?!?!?.... Why aren't I in Navada!?!?!... We are missing the fun!


----------



## Troy_Thailand (Mar 3, 2006)

insolent minx said:


> Hi Troy Thailand,
> We got your email and I believe the guys did try to respond but there was an error with the email system on one of the ends. As with all of our products, we stand behind that release and will correct your problem as soon as possible. Drop me a PM with your contact info and I will correspond with you personally on this issue.
> 
> Eric Springer
> ...


Wow, Thanks for quick reply. PM sent.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

insolent minx said:


> Why aren't you in Nevada!?!?!?!?.... Why aren't I in Navada!?!?!... We are missing the fun!



Because the CJ sponsorship money didn't come in time Seriously just to much on my plate this year. 

We are missing a good time though


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Because the CJ sponsorship money didn't come in time Seriously just to much on my plate this year.
> 
> We are missing a good time though


We all are missing a great time out there :sad:


----------



## insolent minx (Feb 7, 2005)

LeEarl said:


> We all are missing a great time out there :sad:


Get your hands on GE's gold card and we can charter a jet out for the weekend:wink:

Well without us they ain't goin to have too good a time:darkbeer:


----------



## TSTOY (Dec 14, 2006)

Great review.

I too have recently purchased the new SX2 Quattro & have been shooting it the past few weeks. All I can say is that this is the best release that I've ever shot. Fantastic ergonomics, the precision of a Swiss watch, & feels like jewellery in my hand. 

Purchased this primarily as a 3D release, but I'm now wanting to use it with my hunting bow. Checked the Stan website to see if there was a different colored version available (less bright), but couldn't see one. Don't mind the green side, but the silver half seems like it could prove game spooking.

Anyone know if the SX2's are available in a different color?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TSTOY said:


> Great review.
> 
> I too have recently purchased the new SX2 Quattro & have been shooting it the past few weeks. All I can say is that this is the best release that I've ever shot. Fantastic ergonomics, the precision of a Swiss watch, & feels like jewellery in my hand.
> 
> ...


They only come int he color you have :wink:

It isn't going to sppok game.


----------



## macatac (Jul 16, 2006)

My SX2 did not come with an instruction sheet. (I got it early on) Can someone please post a file or pdf or something? It shoots very well, but I want to adjust the spring tension and don't want to mess it up. 

This is by far the best feeling thumb release I have ever used. The adjustability of the thumb barrell is nothing short of infinite. Great job Stan!!!

macatac


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

I've just received the new thumb lever, it's great, just what I wanted, once again, great customer service! :thumbs_up


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

Now the feel in my hand is better, I'll try later :tongue:
Good job Stan, and thanks to Al **** :thumbs_up


----------



## Troy_Thailand (Mar 3, 2006)

JovenPadaguan said:


> Now the feel in my hand is better, I'll try later :tongue:
> Good job Stan, and thanks to Al **** :thumbs_up


This is look great. I'm looking forward to Stan SX2.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Now all I want to know is where can I find some instructions for adjusting the speed of the release:noidea:


----------



## Spl33n (Oct 18, 2007)

Stan, in my opinion reached the perfection with SX2.
I bought sx2 this summer at italian outdoor league and I can say that fixed the bugs SX had, this is the best thumb trigger release.

Also stan't BT release are great! The only release "not so good" (in my opinion of course) is the BT release with safe: the "stanislawski safe shot". 

In fact, currently BT release with safe are little:

-carter solution 2.5/2.75/3

-truball sweet spot 2

-Bernie Pellerite missing link (I had to import that from USA to Italy, because it's nowhere to be found )

- stan "safe shot"

The best solution is 2,75...easy to use, good handle but safe doesn't work every time...
Truball sweet spot 2 is the one I'm using now: it's great, but difficult do regulate if used with d-loop
Stan safeshot it's really really really big.

If stan would produce a new BT release with safe I thing it will be the best on the market.


----------



## Spl33n (Oct 18, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Now all I want to know is where can I find some instructions for adjusting the speed of the release:noidea:


with each screw: turn anti-clockwise to increase sensibility. (it's opposite than on Carter's)


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

watch the video on the vegas page. thats the best way to explain it.


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

I agree, the Stan video in the vendors section of AT Vegas2008 is very explanatory.

It's the same system than adjusting the old SuperX (read the manual on www.stanislawski.com), with little differences.

First, find your comfort zone to start the fine adjustment. Play and play with the two set screws.

You will need patience because it's more sensitive, that is you have to turn the set screws only a bit every time. In fact, you will need the surgeon's sense of touch LOL


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

I think I'm going to have to have one now.

I don't see them on Lancaster's page. Who's selling them and for how much?

Have a I mentioned that green is my favorite color? Add that to the Stanislawski name, now made and backed by the fine folks at Copper John...... guaranteed winner, for sure - must have one. Man-oh-man, I wish there was a well stocked shop on this island!!! 3 more months....3 more months!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I got mine on Friday from Scott & Son Archery (AT Sponsor).

They have them in stock....Scott (Po_Boy on AT) is great to deal with:thumb:

http://www.scottandsonarchery.com/stansuperx2.html


----------



## macatac (Jul 16, 2006)

The video helped a bunch. And I need to mention that this release is by far one of the nicest thumb trigger releases I have ever used. You can adjust it any which way you want. It just feels good in the hand too, very comfortable. 

Also, if you like the Mag Micro, it has nearly the exact same release head position as the SX2. The SX2 is bigger overall, but the release heads are very close to the same postion. You could practice with one or both and not change anchor.

Lancasters probably has them in stock, just not on the webpage. Also, check out the link above from BH. These are just great releases.

macatac


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

macatac said:


> The video helped a bunch. And I need to mention that this release is by far one of the nicest thumb trigger releases I have ever used. You can adjust it any which way you want. It just feels good in the hand too, very comfortable.
> 
> Also, if you like the Mag Micro, it has nearly the exact same release head position as the SX2. The SX2 is bigger overall, but the release heads are very close to the same postion. You could practice with one or both and not change anchor.
> 
> ...


The Mag and original SX where made to give you the same feel...and impact point. I know last year when I was shooting the Micro III and tried the SX a buddy had my impact point was the same at 40 yds.:thumb:

I am sure that LAS has them....they have so much stuff that they don't always update their site that often. Sometimes if you "log in" you will get to see EVERYTHING :wink:


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

*Up*

http://www.stanislawski.com/ not working... under construction?


----------



## Whitetail Al (Sep 22, 2004)

*Sx-2*

Yes our site is under construction, lots of updates to do and in the middle of a crazy show season, bear with us. You may also try www.ishootastan.com or www.stanislawskiarchery.com We are also putting the final touches on the 2008 owners manuals. Thanks for everyone's support and patience.


----------



## beetle (Jun 23, 2004)

I just received my SX2 as a replacement for my Super X. I want to thank Al and Copper John for such amazing service. 

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## Troy_Thailand (Mar 3, 2006)

beetle said:


> I just received my SX2 as a replacement for my Super X. I want to thank Al and Copper John for such amazing service.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mark


I'm still waiting.:sad:


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

*VIdeo*



rock monkey said:


> watch the video on the vegas page. thats the best way to explain it.


Can someone pm me a link to the video?? THanks!


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

SIO_LIL_GUY said:


> Can someone pm me a link to the video?? THanks!


http://www.archeryhistory.com/vegas2008/
(don't forget to see the amazing shoot-off  )

click "vendors"
click "Stanislawski video"


----------



## Tommy Chumley (Apr 9, 2003)

So, if I have 2 original Super X Quatros that are working fine and are the best feeling releases I have ever shot, do you guys think it would be worth it to purchase SX2s? I can't justify it by saying these don't work because the only problem I have ever had with ONE of them was fixed and has not been a problem since.


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

Tommy Chumley said:


> So, if I have 2 original Super X Quatros that are working fine and are the best feeling releases I have ever shot, do you guys think it would be worth it to purchase SX2s? I can't justify it by saying these don't work because the only problem I have ever had with ONE of them was fixed and has not been a problem since.


I wouldn't replace them if they work well and you are happy with them, they are great releases. But it's just my opinion.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

video really helped.


----------



## Pixies (Sep 21, 2002)

After I read this thread , I bought one Stab SX2 and I love it . Now I bought another release to have two, if I have any problem with one of them in competition, but the thumb lever isn´t the same on the boths release, see the pictures , my release is in left side and the new is in Right size. I sent a e-mail to Stan and I´m waiting for the answer to solve my problem and I will have two equal releases.
Thank you JovenPadaguan for convince me bought it , this release is a rock!!!


Henrique


----------



## Rainychicken (Jan 23, 2008)

*help?*

I shot one of these last weekend and loved it so now im trying to buy one. The one i shot was the stan sx2 4 finger model. witch i think is the quatro? thats the only difference i see between the quatro and the treo correct me if im wrong...but when i order it wants to know if i want medium or large. what does that meen?


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

they make a med and large hand style in the 3 and 4 finger. IF you have med to large hands and fingers i think you will need the large model. Small hands small model


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*Love mine!!!*

I'm enjoying mine so far. About 1200 shots and no problems.

Just don't let other people try them out, it's hard to get it back! LOL.


----------

